# How to use aquascaping tools in inert gravel



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I ordered a set of aquascaping tools and I tried to plant some vals in my tank. The tweezers can penetrate the gravel well but when I want to let go off the plant I cannot pull the tweezers out. As I start to wiggle them free they also pull up the plant. From what I see on youtube people use them in softer types of substrate. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to use these effectively in hard inert gravel.

Thanks


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

You can try planting bigger bunches or inserting them deeper into the gravel.

And of course there is always using your fingers ;-)


----------



## nofrillz (Jan 19, 2015)

i have this same problem any other suggestion?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe your substrate is not deep enough to hold the plant down.



mitko1994 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I ordered a set of aquascaping tools and I tried to plant some vals in my tank. The tweezers can penetrate the gravel well but when I want to let go off the plant I cannot pull the tweezers out. As I start to wiggle them free they also pull up the plant. From what I see on youtube people use them in softer types of substrate. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to use these effectively in hard inert gravel.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have had the same problem, couldn't get the plant to stay in. I think you need to have some heavy type soil like ADA to be able to get the plant to stay in. I watched many youtube videos on people setting up new tanks and it looked sooo easy till I tried it and the plants just floated back up again 

I finally came up with a solution to my problem. I picked bigger sections and used the plastic craft material you use for rug hooking (can buy in dollar stores
in the craft sections) I cut a slice in a small square piece and put it around the roots of the plants I wanted to use (means you need bigger sections for it to hold better) and then pushed the craft square with the roots hanging below
into the substrate and covered it up. The plant roots will grow through the 
mesh. It holds them down under the soil.


----------

